

Ask HN: logging in with openid - clickpass - justlearning

Anyone facing issues logging in using clickpass. I have been trying to login using a google account and All I get is "Unknown" on HN. This is the second time, I have faced this last 6 months, I am writing this because my session is 'saved' on my other browser.<p>I wasn't able to overcome the earlier error I got 5 months back, in the end used a new userid/openid to login. Later I found that clickpass had done some kind of reset and I had to manually tinker with the url. I could do that because I was using claimid as a openid url.
This time with a Google account, I couldn't figure out. I tried changing to https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id to no avail.<p>I also have to mention- I wrote couple of times to the "send feedback" at clickpass. I am still waiting 5 months down for a response.<p>Anyone? with similar experiences?
======
pg
I fixed a bug Arc server code a few days ago and the fix broke something in
Clickpass's code. I'll get someone to fix it.

~~~
justlearning
Thanks PG!!

do you have any stats on what percent of users login with clickpass?

~~~
pg
I have no idea, unfortunately. These look like normal logins to our code.

------
bostondjango
I am having the same issue and its EXTREMELY frustrating. Using an old account
to post. It's definitely not my openid provider, as I'm using it to
authenticate to Stackoverflow no problem.

This is particularly distressful as I was right about to use clickpass and
django for a site I'm launching. Here's hoping it's an issue with Arc and not
CP.

------
johnnybgoode
Unfortunately for you, I don't think many people here use Clickpass to log in.
In fact, I'd be surprised if more than 1% of HNers used it.

~~~
justlearning
I thought so. But didn't think it as low as 1%. I was more towards 20%. do we
have any stats?

I started using clickpass after multitude times of forgetting password. I have
been a HN user since early days, but never participated. So I used to upvote
to save links my bookmarks. ..and then one day, i thought fk it(we'll do it
clickpass!) and used my google account to login.

